# Hopping Mad Spectapular - Feb 6 The Local Sydney



## Curry (27/1/10)

Any fellow hopheads planning on going to this? I have my leave pass so I'll be there. Just waiting on the lineup to be published.







The Local Blog


----------



## BrenosBrews (27/1/10)

I'll be at the one in Melbourne. The line up shouldn't be too far away.


----------



## Josh (27/1/10)

I'm going.


----------



## jbowers (27/1/10)

I'll be there. Can't wait to see the lineup. Cmoonnnn Son of a Beast/Icon2IPA/some awesome 1 off IIPA.


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/1/10)

:icon_drool2: Sounds like something I would be interested in.


----------



## Curry (27/1/10)

jbowers said:


> I'll be there. Can't wait to see the lineup. Cmoonnnn Son of a Beast/Icon2IPA/some awesome 1 off IIPA.



You would have to think the Feral Hop Hog will be a starter and I am hoping a drop or two of Sierra Nevada will be in the offing too.

Sounds like will have to organise a meet and greet.


----------



## matt white (27/1/10)

take your credit card...oh and the deeds to your house.


----------



## jbowers (27/1/10)

Curry said:


> You would have to think the Feral Hop Hog will be a starter and I am hoping a drop or two of Sierra Nevada will be in the offing too.
> 
> Sounds like will have to organise a meet and greet.



I hope hop hog is there. It's gorgeous. Fantapants would be awesome too.

I think it's going to be mostly Aussie stuff. Never seen SN here on tap either, so not sure that will happen?

I'm going to the Melbourne one, by the way.


----------



## BrenosBrews (30/1/10)

Well hope you all like some hops...

1. Stone & Wood Draught Ale (NSW)
2. Mountain Goat Fancy Pants (VIC)
3. Murrays Icon Double IPA (NSW)
4. Feral Hop Hog IPA (WA)
5. Feral Fanta Pants Imperial Red Ale (WA)
6. Epic Armageddon IPA (NZ)
7. Epic Pale Ale (NZ)
8. Colonial IPA (WA)
9. Hargreaves Hill ESB (VIC)
10. Holgate Road Trip Pale Ale (VIC) - first time at Taphouse
11. Macs Hop Rocker Pilsner (NZ) - first time ever on tap in Australia
12. Red Duck IPA (VIC) - first time at Taphouse
13. Wicked Elf American Pale Ale (NSW)
14. Bridge Rd Galaxy Single Hop IPA (VIC)
15. True South's New World Pilsner (VIC) - first time at Taphouse
16. Duke Pale Ale (QLD)
17. 3 Ravens 55 pale ale (VIC)
18. Lord Nelson Three Sheets (NSW) - first time at Taphouse
19. Zierholz Hopmeister (VIC) - first time at Taphouse
20. Boatrocker Alpha Queen APA (VIC)


----------



## jakester (30/1/10)

Looks good to me. Whats the location of the one in Sydney? Obviously having never been there, is it a good place to bring the wives if they want to come in and have a feed?


----------



## jbowers (30/1/10)

Ivesy said:


> Looks good to me. Whats the location of the one in Sydney? Obviously having never been there, is it a good place to bring the wives if they want to come in and have a feed?



Can't comment on the darlo one, but the st kilda one has an awesome food menu and a really great vibe on a summer day.


----------



## Jim_Levet (30/1/10)

Great to see some first time beers at The Taphouse, but only one tap from a brewery that is within 100km's of the pub!?!? If only they could lift the "LOCAL" content it would be even better. 

Just a thought
James




BrenosBrews said:


> Well hope you all like some hops...
> 
> 1. Stone & Wood Draught Ale (NSW)
> 2. Mountain Goat Fancy Pants (VIC)
> ...


----------



## winkle (30/1/10)

> 19. Zierholz Hopmeister (VIC) - first time at Taphouse



er, shouldn't that be ACT? 
Tasty drop and a bloody good line-up. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Curry (1/2/10)

So who is going to put forward a drinking order? I also assume that we are talking big glasses for each beer!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Jez (1/2/10)

Loved the Fancy Pants last time it was on and the Hop Hog is pretty awesome.

I also really enjoyed the Mac's Hop Rocker when I had a few bottles last weekend after not thinking much of it when I had it ages ago.

Would love to try the Hopmeister, Alpha Queen & the Fanta Pants - Wish I could go 

jez


----------



## BrenosBrews (1/2/10)

Curry said:


> So who is going to put forward a drinking order? I also assume that we are talking big glasses for each beer!!! :beerbang:



Some beers will be limited to the smaller glasses based on ABV%. I've had most before but I'll be drinking lots of Epic Armegeddon, Feral Fanta Pants, Bridge Road Galaxy & Feral Hop Hog.


----------



## zebba (1/2/10)

I'd sell my firstborn to go to that :icon_drool2: 

So... Anyone interested in buying a kid? Male, 17 months, no known defects. h34r:


----------



## hoppinmad (1/2/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> I'll be at the one in Melbourne. The line up shouldn't be too far away.



Sounds like a great day out! When and where is the melbourne one?


----------



## oztapguy (1/2/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Sounds like a great day out! When and where is the melbourne one?



This Saturday from noon at The Local Taphouse (184 Carlisle Street, East St Kilda). Hope to see you then!


----------



## oztapguy (1/2/10)

winkle said:


> er, shouldn't that be ACT?
> Tasty drop and a bloody good line-up. :icon_cheers:



Thanks for picking up the error!


----------



## WarmBeer (1/2/10)

Zebba said:


> I'd sell my firstborn to go to that :icon_drool2:
> 
> So... Anyone interested in buying a kid? Male, 17 months, no known defects. h34r:



He looks like you...

Big defect!


----------



## zebba (1/2/10)

WarmBeer said:


> He looks like you...
> 
> Big defect!


Don't dog breeders usually charge more for certified lineage?


----------



## Snowdog (1/2/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Well hope you all like some hops...
> 
> 4. Feral Hop Hog IPA (WA)
> 14. Bridge Rd Galaxy Single Hop IPA (VIC)
> 20. Boatrocker Alpha Queen APA (VIC)


Damn good line-up! Its good to see Stone & Wood Draught in there!
Unfortunately I wont be going as I'm stuck here in Brizzy working. 
The three I pulled from the list was my regular rotation when I was in St Kilda on Dec 29 & 30, with a decided preference going to the Galaxy. The big finisher for me each day was the Feral Razorback....


----------



## Curry (5/2/10)

I can already taste that Hop Hog on my tongue :chug: 

I'll be there from about 330 onwards wearing a bright blue shirt, say hi if your passing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## oztapguy (5/2/10)

Thw weather is going to be lowsy in Sydney so perfect for the Hopping Mad SpecTAPular..

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (5/2/10)

how long are festivities expected to roll on? hope there is still beer in the evening.


----------



## oztapguy (6/2/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> how long are festivities expected to roll on? hope there is still beer in the evening.




Till 1am. You'll be fine re most of the beers..


----------



## Quintrex (6/2/10)

oztapguy said:


> Till 1am. You'll be fine re most of the beers..



get in for the fantapants imperial red, it was very good. 

So much hop goodness in one afternoon, fitting as I'll probably be picking my hops tomorrow.

Q


----------



## OzBeer_MD (7/2/10)

Good to meet curry and the wobbly thong. A good night


----------



## Barry (7/2/10)

Some great beers. I don't think I left the side counter. Everyone seemed to be really enjoying the beers. Left at 5.30 but it felt like a full night of beer.


----------



## Curry (7/2/10)

Was a good arvo/night and great beer lineup to boot. The Hop Hog was my pick of day. Thanks to the boys for getting me over the line in the end.

Roll on ANZAC day for the next one.


----------



## thirstycritter (13/2/10)

I visited the Taphouse for the first time last weekend but had no idea the festival was on. Needless to stay my heart skipped a beat when I rocked up and saw the Spectapular posters out the front. Had a great time, pretty much sampled everything on the menu (which I hadn't tried before). Wonderful day, great company, awesome beers. Wish we had something like it in Brisbane!

Photos & review:

http://thirstycritters.com.au/the-hopping-...aphouse-sydney/


----------

